# UberPOOL Short Pay for every Pool that has a match



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Is anyone else calculating their uberpool fares when the ride is over? All the Uber pools that I have done where there is not a second person matched up come out accurately. The uberpool where there is a match and I pick up a second ride, those are all calculated incorrectly. I request adjustments and in some cases they are adjusted correctly, in other cases they are adjusted but still short pay, and in other cases without offering any calculations or explanations they simply reply that what I was paid falls within their accepted range. The short days are fairly significant. A total of three different occasions (3 pool rides, 6 total fares) on three days totaled over $24 short. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Why else do you think so many drivers ignoring them ? UberPool is a fraud . Nobody likes it .
> One time a pax told me he was at the airport and could not get Uber Pool - all the drivers were ignoring him.
> No point doing any math- it's all screwed up if you pick up a second person. I just ignore Pool .


So, your answer is yes you have been experiencing the same thing. I've started ignoring them too. I wasn't looking for A Life Lesson just an answer to a question. Thanks much.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

How is Uber Pool paid? Do we get anything extra for picking up a second rider? I don't understand Uber Pool pricing at all.

Also, how does the Price Surge effect the pay-out when two different riders have two different price rates.

My understanding was that the Uber Pool Rate was a flat per mile price no matter how many people (accounts).

Please help me figure this out. Was this posted before?

THANKS!


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

How it is paid depends on where you are, i believe. Sorry, can't help you with that. But in Denver, CO, I had 3 pool rides 3 days in a row where there were riders added along the route and they were all short paid. I emailed for adjustments and got a lot of run around/BS and only got half of the fares fixed (3 pools = 6 rides). I even had to ask for a second adjustment on 1 of them and they said they fixed it but instead TOOK AWAY MONEY. I replied that they had wasted too much time and it was too painful trying to get help and that I'd write the losses off. Now i accept pools, but immediately stop new requests. I think this effectively keeps them from adding a match to the pool as I've done quite a few this way. Time will tell for sure. The pay is accurate until they add the second rider. Good luck.


thethrills said:


> How is Uber Pool paid? Do we get anything extra for picking up a second rider? I don't understand Uber Pool pricing at all.
> 
> Also, how does the Price Surge effect the pay-out when two different riders have two different price rates.
> 
> ...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheThings said:


> How it is paid depends on where you are, i believe. Sorry, can't help you with that. But in Denver, CO, I had 3 pool rides 3 days in a row where there were riders added along the route and they were all short paid. I emailed for adjustments and got a lot of run around/BS and only got half of the fares fixed (3 pools = 6 rides). I even had to ask for a second adjustment on 1 of them and they said they fixed it but instead TOOK AWAY MONEY. I replied that they had wasted too much time and it was too painful trying to get help and that I'd write the losses off. Now i accept pools, but immediately stop new requests. I think this effectively keeps them from adding a match to the pool as I've done quite a few this way. Time will tell for sure. The pay is accurate until they add the second rider. Good luck.


They will take away your stop new requests for a day if you use it too much.

I've never been able to get a straight answer on how the second rider is charged, or how I'm paid on pool. I have only done 2 pool rides, one was matched the other I ignored the 2nd pick up and canceled.

They tell me they fate are calculated dynamically and they can not tell me the specifics. WTF?


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> They will take away your stop new requests for a day if you use it too much.
> 
> I've never been able to get a straight answer on how the second rider is charged, or how I'm paid on pool. I have only done 2 pool rides, one was matched the other I ignored the 2nd pick up and canceled.
> 
> They tell me they fate are calculated dynamically and they can not tell me the specifics. WTF?


Thanks for the heads up on using the stop new requests too much. I do use it quite a bit - for all pools and when i end up going somewhere i don't want to accept rides. This is all a balancing act. I want to keep everything at acceptable enough levels to keep my account active.

According to the info online for denver, the second rider is charged just like the first. And for the fare adjustments i received where they included calculations to support, it matched my calcs. .75 base fare, .13 per minute and 1.00 per mile. Others tried to say what i was paid "falls within their acceptable range for that trip." I told them i don't care about the range, that's for riders. Drivers get paid based on time and miles. Then they said, oh sorry, you weren't paid correctly because the trip was mistimed. When i asked them to explain that i never got a response to that message. The bottom line is, they know there is something wrong with Pool calculations and they don't want to come clean because it will cost them.

Dynamically? BS. In the app I can see time and miles for each different pool trip, that's how i could tell them that i was short paid.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm my instance, I pick up rider 1, 1/2 mile later get a ping for second. Pick him up. 4 miles to drop off rider 1 for a total of 5. Rider 2 went 4 more miles. I got paid for 5 miles for rider 1. And 4 miles for rider 2. Rider 2 was in my car for 8 miles. 
I exchanged 20 email with Uber in this. Never received a satisfactory answer. Just the bs about dynamically charging the fare.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I'm my instance, I pick up rider 1, 1/2 mile later get a ping for second. Pick him up. 4 miles to drop off rider 1 for a total of 5. Rider 2 went 4 more miles. I got paid for 5 miles for rider 1. And 4 miles for rider 2. Rider 2 was in my car for 8 miles.
> I exchanged 20 email with Uber in this. Never received a satisfactory answer. Just the bs about dynamically charging the fare.


Yeah, that is bs. I included mileage, time and pickip and dropoff location in each email/request for fare adjustment.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheThings said:


> Yeah, that is bs. I included mileage, time and pickip and dropoff location in each email/request for fare adjustment.


I did too, I eventually got a few bucks. Im sure it was just shut up and go away $. I wouldn't mind pool too much if i was paid for each rider individually. Meaning the 4 shared miles I was paid 2x but that's not how it works.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I did too, I eventually got a few bucks. Im sure it was just shut up and go away $. I wouldn't mind pool too much if i was paid for each rider individually. Meaning the 4 shared miles I was paid 2x but that's not how it works.


That's how i got paid when i got the fare adjustments. Where are you?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheThings said:


> That's how i got paid when i got the fare adjustments. Where are you?


South Florida


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheThings said:


> That's how i got paid when i got the fare adjustments. Where are you?


I also battled them on getting paid regular x rate on a unmatched pool ride. I guess i did 3 pool trips. I did not get shut up $ for that.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Makes me so glad I never had to endure uberpool.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I also battled them on getting paid regular x rate on a unmatched pool ride. I guess i did 3 pool trips. I did not get shut up $ for that.


In my market an unmatched pool ride is more per mile but less per minute


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Thieves !


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm assuming by "Stop new Request" you mean "Go Offline" after trip? On iPhone in Atlanta at least the actual "Stop New Request" has been gone for a while, go offline after trip was still there though.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/opt-out-uber-pool.112556/

UberPool

This is a request to be removed from UberPool. Please remove UberPool from my profile completely. As an independent contractor I will not accept UberPool requests. It is also to note that UberPool is a serious hazzard for both drivers AND passengers.

As a driver, being redirected in route is very distracting, and that alone is enough reason to not pickup pool rides. It is also really an issue that drivers can only choose if they are picking up 1 person or 2 people. I can not count how many time I have picked up 2 people at the first stop and 3 more were waiting at the second pickup. Then, drivers have to rate the first drop off while the 2nd is still in the vehicle, while they can easily see what you rate that first passenger. As a driver I have been forced into many uncomfortable situations having to mediate between passengers, this is absolutely unacceptable. My ratings have taken many hits from passengers being upset by dealing with another passenger, absolutely not acceptable. Finally, my acceptance rate takes a serious hit if I don't pickup Pool rides, and if I pickup a pool ride and then choose go offline I take a MAJOR acceptance rate hitting because the app doesn't send the new requests to me at all yet still ignores them.

Passenger hazards are as follows. On several occasions I have picked up a female passenger followed by intoxicated males. Multiple times the female was sexually harassed by these passengers. This is incredibly serious and absolutely not a joke. In one case the men were getting dropped off second and the female was so scared she had me stop at a public gas station to avoid letting the men know where she lived! On another occasion a Bartender had me do the same thing as he felt unsafe with the other passengers knowing where he lived due to carrying cash on him.

These are but a few of MANY reasons I wish to have UberPool removed from my account. As an independent contractor I will have no part of UberPool now or in the future as it is absolutely an unsafe, unprofitable venture.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> Passenger hazards are as follows. On several occasions I have picked up a female passenger followed by intoxicated males. Multiple times the female was sexually harassed by these passengers. This is incredibly serious and absolutely not a joke. In one case the men were getting dropped off second and the female was so scared she had me stop at a public gas station to avoid letting the men know where she lived! On another occasion a Bartender had me do the same thing as he felt unsafe with the other passengers knowing where he lived due to carrying cash on him.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Hopefully these people will stop taking uberpool to save money...


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

TheThings said:


> Is anyone else calculating their uberpool fares when the ride is over? All the Uber pools that I have done where there is not a second person matched up come out accurately. The uberpool where there is a match and I pick up a second ride, those are all calculated incorrectly. I request adjustments and in some cases they are adjusted correctly, in other cases they are adjusted but still short pay, and in other cases without offering any calculations or explanations they simply reply that what I was paid falls within their accepted range. The short days are fairly significant. A total of three different occasions (3 pool rides, 6 total fares) on three days totaled over $24 short. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Why are you even accepting pool??? Don't accept that crap and the problem will be solved. I never accept Pool even during high surge.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

RedFox said:


> Why are you even accepting pool??? Don't accept that crap and the problem will be solved. I never accept Pool even during high surge.


You get to do it your way and i get to do it my way. That's the genius of this whole thing. Like i said, i accept them and then stop requests, so it's just like an uberX ride.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

TheThings said:


> You get to do it your way and i get to do it my way. That's the genius of this whole thing. Like i said, i accept them and then stop requests, so it's just like an uberX ride.


At one point, Uber was adjusting unmatched pool rides to X fares. Maybe this was by market, I don't know but here in Atlanta that is how they 'sold' it to drivers. Also, matched pool rides have a minimum fare of $12 b4 Uber's cut. Again, this may vary by market, not sure.


----------



## PantherVic (Nov 7, 2016)

This POOL thingy is SO... Stupid as the Uber GPS is sux and even out of the way also pool up together.
I pick 1st rider at Sengkang and 2nd at Punggol then 1st rider to paya lebar and 2nd to suntec, I kana rider talk 3 talk 4 and have to tell them to file a complain thru their apps. Rider also said is useless.
Overall, Uber only one sided and those customer service cannot help much. 
Also, now then said new driver account need to be 2 weeks then eligible for cash king promotion, WTF.....


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

I usually pickup two Uber Pool accounts before hitting Stop New Requests. I don't mind Pool but won't pack my car. It's too much weight for the transmission and engine. It's also not cost effective to wait for people or ride in traffic.

I was in a major city and got on a clear highway at rush hour. Then I get pinged to go in to downtown traffic. **** THAT SHIT. I didn't care where the GPS said to go. I just kept driving on the highway and the second rider cancelled.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

The way I see the pay for Pool is per mile and per minute. Right?

If that's true and I pickup someone at 2x the rate and then someone and no surcharge, do I get 1.5x, 2x? I don't understand how the pay is supposed to work.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Uber was adjusting unmatched pool rides to X fares when they first roll-out Uber Pool. Then they don't tell anyone and suddenly you are only getting paid per mile. 1 miles = whatever it is for one mile in your market.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I'm my instance, I pick up rider 1, 1/2 mile later get a ping for second. Pick him up. 4 miles to drop off rider 1 for a total of 5. Rider 2 went 4 more miles. I got paid for 5 miles for rider 1. And 4 miles for rider 2. Rider 2 was in my car for 8 miles.


That's correct pay.

You do not get paid full distance for both passengers. You get paid from the first pickup until the car is empty again.

What you're asking for is to literally be paid 10 miles just because you picked up two people at the same location and dropped them off at the same location 5 miles later. That's not how the system is described, and not how it will ever work.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Euius said:


> That's correct pay.
> 
> You do not get paid full distance for both passengers. You get paid from the first pickup until the car is empty again.
> 
> What you're asking for is to literally be paid 10 miles just because you picked up two people at the same location and dropped them off at the same location 5 miles later. That's not how the system is described, and not how it will ever work.


Yes, that is what i want, I know that's not how it works but it should be. The are paying a reduced price per mile/min. There should be a benifit to us as well.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thethrills said:


> The way I see the pay for Pool is per mile and per minute. Right?
> 
> If that's true and I pickup someone at 2x the rate and then someone and no surcharge, do I get 1.5x, 2x? I don't understand how the pay is supposed to work.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It's calculated on the distances/times that each pax travels alone in the car, and the distance/time that they travel together in the car. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-uber-calculates-fares-on-matched-pool-rides.117096/#post-1691900


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I did too, I eventually got a few bucks. Im sure it was just shut up and go away $. I wouldn't mind pool too much if i was paid for each rider individually. Meaning the 4 shared miles I was paid 2x but that's not how it works.


Uber support drones don't understand how Pool fares are calculated. It's not hard to quote some mileage figures and math at them and get them to increase Pool trip payouts, even when an increase is not due. Allegedly.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Wow you guys are complicating this. It is simple, you get paid from the first pick up to the last drop off. It's just as if an UberX is making multiple stops. It's just one long ass UberX job.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Jrt1738 said:


> Wow you guys are complicating this. It is simple, you get paid from the first pick up to the last drop off. It's just as if an UberX is making multiple stops. It's just one long ass UberX job.


Except the pool counts each pickup as a separate ride, which helps for per-ride incentives.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Euius said:


> Except the pool counts each pickup as a separate ride, which helps for per-ride incentives.


Yes, but pay wise is one long UberX trip.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Yes, that is what i want, I know that's not how it works but it should be. The are paying a reduced price per mile/min. There should be a benifit to us as well.


You are only getting paid the reduced rate for the TOTAL Time and Distance of the entire ride. Which means your only getting paid for the first rider. Uber Pockets for themselves all the Flat-fares of all the additional riders after rider A ( your first rider ). The only exception to this if the ride is short in distance which would then earn you the minimum fare. This is why Uber is pushing Pool Hard !!! Uber is Screwing us after rider A by pocketing the flat fares for themselves !!!! We are taking all the risk with no reward !!! So,,, do not do pool !!! Or just stop all request after rider A !!! If Uber takes the stop request away ...... then time to call it a day !!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jrt1738 said:


> Wow you guys are complicating this. It is simple, you get paid from the first pick up to the last drop off. It's just as if an UberX is making multiple stops. It's just one long ass UberX job.


I know how it works... what I posted was how i think it should work. Pool is almost 15% cheaper per mile than x. It's a hassle, rarely are the riders happy with the ride, you taking money away from other drivers as well as being paid even less. There is nothing about pool, that I can think of that benifits drivers, unless there is some incentive. I never get incentives in my market.

I've emailed several times to opt out, they say they cannot do it but ***knock on wood*** I have not received a pool ping in quite some time.

If i was getting paid the reduced rate but for both riders it wouldn't bother me when I had an unmatched pool ride. It would be a gamble and I'd take a shot. As it stands now, it is not worth it. Hell, regular x rates are barely worth it.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Titan said:


> You are only getting paid the reduced rate for the TOTAL Time and Distance of the entire ride. Which means your only getting paid for the first rider. Uber Pockets for themselves all the Flat-fares of all the additional riders after rider A ( your first rider ). The only exception to this if the ride is short in distance which would then earn you the minimum fare. This is why Uber is pushing Pool Hard !!! Uber is Screwing us after rider A by pocketing the flat fares for themselves !!!! We are taking all the risk with no reward !!! So,,, do not do pool !!! Or just stop all request after rider A !!! If Uber takes the stop request away ...... then time to call it a day !!!


Again stop complicating it, forget about how many riders you get. It can be 1 or 59 riders, it is the same formula. You get paid *first pick up (meter on) to last Dropoff (meter off). *Nothing less nothing more.

Want to find out yourself get the meter app on the App Store and turn on the meter when first rider gets in to when last rider gets out, get that fare amount from app and it will be very close to being equal to the total of fares from the POOL trip.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Jrt1738 said:


> Again stop complicating it, forget about how many riders you get. It can be 1 or 59 riders, it is the same formula. You get paid *first pick up (meter on) to last Dropoff (meter off). *Nothing less nothing more.
> 
> Want to find out yourself get the meter app on the App Store and turn on the meter when first rider gets in to when last rider gets out, get that fare amount from app and it will be very close to being equal to the total of fares from the POOL trip.


The problem is your getting paid a reduced rate !!! Not the X Rate. The bigger problem is that Uber is pocketing the flat fares of the added riders !!! That is the biggest SCAM of all !!! We should be getting 75% - 80% of ALL the Flat Fares in our vehicle period !!! No Free rides give by us drivers while Uber rakes in the dough !!! We drivers risks lower ratings with increased liability !!!!! JUST SAY NO TO POOL or Stop request after the first rider !!! If Uber wants to Screw us .... Put the Screw back on Uber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Titan said:


> The problem is your getting paid a reduced rate !!! Not the X Rate. The bigger problem is that Uber is pocketing the flat fares of the added riders !!! That is the biggest SCAM of all !!! We should be getting 75% - 80% of ALL the Flat Fares in our vehicle period !!! No Free rides give by us drivers while Uber rakes in the dough !!! We drivers risks lower ratings with increased liability !!!!! JUST SAY NO TO POOL or Stop request after the first rider !!! If Uber wants to Screw us .... Put the Screw back on Uber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No you are not, same rate. Like I said download the Meter app and compare it to the sum of the POOL rides. Just do it and you'll see.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Titan said:


> The problem is your getting paid a reduced rate !!! Not the X Rate. The bigger problem is that Uber is pocketing the flat fares of the added riders !!! That is the biggest SCAM of all !!! We should be getting 75% - 80% of ALL the Flat Fares in our vehicle period !!! No Free rides give by us drivers while Uber rakes in the dough !!! We drivers risks lower ratings with increased liability !!!!! JUST SAY NO TO POOL or Stop request after the first rider !!! If Uber wants to Screw us .... Put the Screw back on Uber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree with getting paid the flat fare but then again we would be complaining if we don't get matched with another fool.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jrt1738 said:


> Again stop complicating it, forget about how many riders you get. It can be 1 or 59 riders, it is the same formula. You get paid *first pick up (meter on) to last Dropoff (meter off). *Nothing less nothing more.
> 
> Want to find out yourself get the meter app on the App Store and turn on the meter when first rider gets in to when last rider gets out, get that fare amount from app and it will be very close to being equal to the total of fares from the POOL trip.


There is some complexity in it, such as when different pax are picked up for whom the driver will be paid different surge multipliers, boost multipliers and/or even different mileage and time rates. It is complex enough that Uber's own driver support staff do not understand how Pool fares are calculated - they are completely unable to back up or explain Uber's numbers.

I contacted support recently to ask them to check a Pool fare. Uber's calculation of it was correct, but I wanted to see if they understood it. Three different CSRs tried to explain it, and this is what they came up with:

CSR 1 - _"The Uber app has calculated the mileage for this rider from the location you have *accepted* the requests with the first rider."_
Uh.. no... it didn't.

Then:
CSR 1 -_ "I am sorry and now I realized that I was mistakenly found the mileage for this trip."_
The mileage was never lost. Uber had it correct all the time

And then:
CSR 2 -_"Sorry for the confusion, as I have checked once again the fare, I have realized that the mileage here is incorrect. So would you like me to adjust the fare as it looks like the Uber app during this trip is acting no good due to the fact that it was not calculating the correct mileage"._
Actually, the Uber app was _not _acting "no good" on that trip. It was fine, just that the CSR doesn't understand the calculation

Finally:
CSR 3 -_"The fare has been adjusted to the correct amount of $21.18"_
That's not the correct amount but if the CSR wants to give me a little extra, who am I to argue.

Conclusion, CSRs don't understand Pool fare calculations and are therefore unable to calculate the correct fare in Pool rides. It is too complex for them.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Jrt1738 said:


> I agree with getting paid the flat fare but then again we would be complaining if we don't get matched with another fool.


Well ,,, maybe in your city ... but in my market the pool rate is .65 // vs // the X rate of .75 b4 Ubers cut. Plus a lower per min . rate.

Pool is only good for guarantees / incentives ..... thats it .... in my opinion.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Titan said:


> The problem is your getting paid a reduced rate !!! Not the X Rate. The bigger problem is that Uber is pocketing the flat fares of the added riders !!! That is the biggest SCAM of all !!! We should be getting 75% - 80% of ALL the Flat Fares in our vehicle period !!! No Free rides give by us drivers while Uber rakes in the dough !!! We drivers risks lower ratings with increased liability !!!!! JUST SAY NO TO POOL or Stop request after the first rider !!! If Uber wants to Screw us .... Put the Screw back on Uber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your complaint is different from the OP's. His was that, given that Pool pay is crap and all, on top of that he wasn't even being paid the crap pay correctly. What you're saying is just that Pool pay is crap. Which it is.

It's a very smart business move from Uber to give riders only a small discount on trips (I've seen riders given $1 off for using Pool from an UberX fare of $30) while at the same time doubling up or tripling up or even quadupling up on fares and booking fees, while all the time paying drivers less per mile & minute.

It was even smart how they pulled it off. Introduce Pool and pay drivers the same as X for a while. Then reduce Pool pay by 15% and thus have drivers pay for the rider discounts on unmatched rides, and then rake in the fares on matched rides.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

elelegido said:


> There is some complexity in it, such as when different pax are picked up for whom the driver will be paid different surge multipliers, boost multipliers and/or even different mileage and time rates. It is complex enough that Uber's own driver support staff do not understand how Pool fares are calculated - they are completely unable to back up or explain Uber's numbers.
> 
> I contacted support recently to ask them to check a Pool fare. Uber's calculation of it was correct, but I wanted to see if they understood it. Three different CSRs tried to explain it, and this is what they came up with:
> 
> ...





elelegido said:


> Your complaint is different from the OP's. His was that, given that Pool pay is crap and all, on top of that he wasn't even being paid the crap pay correctly. What you're saying is just that Pool pay is crap. Which it is.
> 
> It's a very smart business move from Uber to give riders only a small discount on trips (I've seen riders given $1 off for using Pool from an UberX fare of $30) while at the same time doubling up or tripling up or even quadupling up on fares and booking fees, while all the time paying drivers less per mile & minute.


Yea not anymore, with the new app I have noticed that the POOL rates have a deep discount most of the time. $38 to $60. I keep seeing 25-33 percent discounts. It's no longer a dollar here or a dollar there. It's getting better for them because most drivers are doing it. This forum doesn't account for not even .01 percent of drivers out there, So the truth is that UberPool is here to stay.
I only do UberX when is is bone dry out there, much less UberPool I just let them die out or go offline as soon as I get the first request. I have done a few of them to understand how it works. And have tested along with the Meter app (no surge or boost) and it's always on point. Give or take a $1. I recommend everyone to download the app and see for yourself.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

elelegido said:


> There is some complexity in it, such as when different pax are picked up for whom the driver will be paid different surge multipliers, boost multipliers and/or even different mileage and time rates. It is complex enough that Uber's own driver support staff do not understand how Pool fares are calculated - they are completely unable to back up or explain Uber's numbers.
> 
> I contacted support recently to ask them to check a Pool fare. Uber's calculation of it was correct, but I wanted to see if they understood it. Three different CSRs tried to explain it, and this is what they came up with:
> 
> ...


Those guys don't understand anything at all. With the surges it's also not that hard to figure out.

Pax 1 has no surge, pax 2 2x surge.

You pick up pax 1, get paid no surge until you get to pax 2, now while both pax are in your car they will avg out the surge multipliers. In this case 1.5x. 1.5x until you drop off pax 1. From there on since you only have pax #2 (2x) you will get paid 2x rate until you drop that guy off.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jrt1738 said:


> Those guys don't understand anything at all. With the surges it's also not that hard to figure out.
> 
> Pax 1 has no surge, pax 2 2x surge.
> 
> You pick up pax 1, get paid no surge until you get to pax 2, now while both pax are in your car they will avg out the surge multipliers. In this case 1.5x. 1.5x until you drop off pax 1. From there on since you only have pax #2 (2x) you will get paid 2x rate until you drop that guy off.


They come up with some interesting nonsense, though, when trying to explain it. When I worked in a job where people would ask me things, if I didn't know that they were asking I'd tell them that I didn't know but that I would find out, based on people appreciating more someone who doesn't know and is honest about it than someone who doesn't know and tries to bullshit them.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

thethrills said:


> The way I see the pay for Pool is per mile and per minute. Right?
> 
> If that's true and I pickup someone at 2x the rate and then someone and no surcharge, do I get 1.5x, 2x? I don't understand how the pay is supposed to work.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


My experience is that it doesn't matter. they aren't forthcoming with Pool pay details and it's maddening trying to get it corrected. I'm not wasting my time with support. that's part of my life I'll never get back. i just won't do the pools. i take the first pool and go offline so there is no match. the first one is then paid like an x ride. i may stop accepting pools altogether. had a rider who had attitude when she thought i was going to pick someone else up. don't request a pool of you don't want to share!! that's up to me, not you.


----------



## Richmy (Mar 9, 2016)

Does anyone know of any class action against Uber regarding Uber not adjusting unmatched Uberpool rides to UberX rates?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Richmy said:


> Does anyone know of any class action against Uber regarding Uber not adjusting unmatched Uberpool rides to UberX rates?


Why would there be? Drivers can just ignore Pool pings if they don't want them.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I also battled them on getting paid regular x rate on a unmatched pool ride. I guess i did 3 pool trips. I did not get shut up $ for that.


YES. YES and TRIPLE YES!

If a uber pool was not matched and the pax rides solo, why aren't they charged the uberx rate!!!!
C'mon the rates are so low as is.

And yes, I have seen when I actually do (and rarely mind you) get additional riders, they are charged much less distance ( and no minimum fare) than the originating rider. This was NOT how uberpool worked originally. Also be aware, you must monitor it VERY closely as you have less than 7 days to challenge the results; results used to appear individually, but are now lumped under a single "pool" ride.

Here is an example I wasn't able to argue with them. Pfflt, for $1.60, I'd also call a uber versus walking!

Pool Ride> 3:52 pm POOL 25m 57s 5.78 $6.86 (total of three below)
pool rider 1 3:52 pm POOL 12m 10s 2.61 $3.14
pool rider 2 3:54 pm POOL 5m 33s 1.53 $1.69
pool rider 3 4:07 pm POOL 8m 14s 1.64 $2.03

And no tips (duh!)

Ok, actually now I'm more than a bit ticked.
That $1.69 segment above, seems they charged based on a listed distance of 1.5 miles. (see pic).
However, following my route (same as uber's) google clearly shows it is 3.2 miles (see pic).

Of course this is from Jan 9th, and they will argue adjustments needed to be done within 7 days.
I knew the uber pool results were way below what I expected, just didn't have time to actually verify every movement.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

StephenT said:


> YES. YES and TRIPLE YES!
> 
> If a uber pool was not matched and the pax rides solo, why aren't they charged the uberx rate!!!!
> C'mon the rates are so low as is.
> ...


You didn't take the correct route, you were supposed to take 30 times as long going the more direct route. Should have stayed on lake murray rd.

That's the route that uber is paying you for.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You didn't take the correct route, you were supposed to take 30 times as long going the more direct route. Should have stayed on lake murray rd.
> 
> That's the route that uber is paying you for.


I'm horrified I can't tell if you are serious or not.  
Yes, Lake Murray blvd was shorter, not quicker nor the route shown in uber's app when I picked her up.
And it would still have been 2.5 miles not 1.53 miles. They shorted me at least 1 mile.
#bullies


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

TheThings said:


> You get to do it your way and i get to do it my way. That's the genius of this whole thing. Like i said, i accept them and then stop requests, so it's just like an uberX ride.


Without the X pay?


----------

